# Air suspension Transit MK7



## Neckender (Jul 22, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the air suspension that I've just fitted to our motorhome, it took me about 3-1/2hrs to do.

John.

Ps there was other pics but said file to big.


----------



## ian81 (Jul 22, 2012)

....would be interested to know the make and model of motorhome (and weight)

.....also what benefits you feel you have gained

......and finally the damage sustained by your wallet!!!!


Thanks
Ian


----------



## Neckender (Jul 22, 2012)

ian81 said:


> ....would be interested to know the make and model of motorhome (and weight)
> 
> .....also what benefits you feel you have gained
> 
> ...



Ford Auto roller 100 with garage 3500kg.


Prevents body roll on roundabouts, Also when overtaking heavy goods vehicles. Leveling if one side is heavier than the other, levelling on uneven ground, also prevents rear springs sagging.
The other reason is personal choice.

Prices on the Marcle leisure site.


John.


----------



## ian81 (Jul 22, 2012)

...thanks John 

We fitted extra springs on our old J5 based motorhome and are wondering about doing something on our 4 year old Transit based MH.

Ian


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2012)

I too have air suspension on a Transit Mk7 and it's superb. Mine was fitted professionally as I'm useless at anything resembling D.I.Y. I have a motorhome with a large garage and a longish overhang and we often carry two bikes on a rack, so there is a bit of a lever effect on the rear suspension.

It makes for a comfortable ride, the 'van is always level or slightly nose down and, depending on the load, a few swift strokes of a foot pump raises it. There's a gauge and an air valve just inside the habitation door for when I need to adjust it.

I've had it two years and done 22,000 miles and it's been fine. The brand is Air-ride and it was just over £500 fitted, but I suspect that you'd pay about £300 if you can do it yourself. You can get some that can be adjusted from a switch in the cab but I didn't feel that I needed that level of sophistication.


----------



## maingate (Jul 22, 2012)

ian81 said:


> ...thanks John
> 
> We fitted extra springs on our old J5 based motorhome and are wondering about doing something on our 4 year old Transit based MH.
> 
> Ian



Before you go for the air suspension, just check with Ford to see if they have an uprated spring available.

I know that on the Ducato based motorhomes there is an option to fit a leaf spring with an extra leaf. Normally, most of them leave the converters factory with the basic panel van springs fitted.


----------



## Neckender (Jul 22, 2012)

ian81 said:


> ...thanks John
> 
> We fitted extra springs on our old J5 based motorhome and are wondering about doing something on our 4 year old Transit based MH.
> 
> Ian




Hi Ian, I've taken the van out today for a decent run since fitting the air springs, the difference is unbelievable, road humps and ramps are a lot smoother, roundabouts no body roll.

The ones I've fitted are Dunlop and dearer than Northener paid 2 years ago.
Transit front wheel drive £546 basic kit.

£67 for seperate pressure gauge left handed, right handed, or bottom fitting.

I also have a large garage and a long rear overhang.

John.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I may have mislead people re the cost. I checked the receipt and it was just over £500 fitted and I assumed that labour would have been about £50 an hour for four hours. I think I must have had a very good deal because, at the same time I had a large solar panel, a satellite dome, a new 12v digibox and LED lights and the total bill was about £3000, so I must have got a decent discount. I know that I asked for a bit of discount as it was the second of a series of installations that this firm has done for me (Leisurepower in Warrington).

I've since checked and the kit alone for fitting yourself is £595 so I'd hate the OP to think he'd overpaid or that you can in fact get one for about £300. Apologies

It's still brilliant and worth every penny, even at the new price.


----------



## sak (Sep 5, 2012)

*Dunlop Air Suspension*

The Dunlop air bellows are 8 inch diameter most others are a lot smaller but you only get what you pay for the same as everything else.


----------



## Neckender (Sep 8, 2012)

Well had ours fitted now for 2 months and really tested, far superior than original suspension, well worth the money.

John.


----------

